
Ask HN: Why there is no startup school 2015? - jw2013
We had 3 startup school sessions last year and there seems to be none this year. Does anybody here know what is going on or why it is not hold this year?<p>Also, is there any potential startup school plan for the upcoming 2016?<p>Would really appreciate your reply!
======
byoung2
Maybe YC was super busy with YC Fellowship during the same time Startup School
normally took place.

